# Excel Spreadsheet of DTV channels??



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

Does anyone have a template Excel spreadsheet of the current DTV channel lineup? I would like to get one to use to assist me in setting up my list of channels I want viewable in the guide.


----------



## r0b0tic (Dec 18, 2007)

Here is one from October 2007. You will have to update it, but not too much.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1222866&postcount=94


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks, but thats just HD channels. I want ALL channels.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's one you can peruse.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=114364

Mike


----------



## Upstream (Jul 4, 2006)

go to the DirecTV website to the printable channel guide. Highlight and copy all the channels. Then paste into Excel.


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

Where the heck is that printable channels guide. I looked on the DTV site before posting here (I promise) and could not find it.

OH! That thing??
http://www.directv.com/see/pdf/chnllineup.pdf.

No, thats useless. Surely someone has kept a spreadsheet of the channels....


----------

